# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Doç. Dr. Durmuş Hocaoğlu: "Öözüm Milli Entelijansiya ve Yeniden Kuvay-ı Milliye" 1

## atoybil

Marmara üniversitesi üğretim Görevlisi Yrd. Doç. Dr. Durmuş Hocaoğlu: Türkiye'nin "Büyük Türkiye" olmakla yok olmak arasında ince bir çizgide olduğuna dikkat çekerek, yapılması gereken ilk hareketi açıkladı: 
Milli Entelijansiya ve Yeniden Kuvay-ı Milliye

AB ile ABD arasında mevcut "Atlantik üatlağı" denilen sürtüşmenin önümüzdeki yıllarda çok ciddi çatışmalara kadar gidebileceğini öne süren Marmara üniversitesi üğretim Görevlisi Yrd. Doç. Dr. Durmuş Hocaoğlu: 


Bugün, ayaklarının üstüne durmak için IMF'ten, AB'den para dilenen, mahrem teknolojilerini (Tanklarını, F4-F5 uçaklarını) İsrail'de modernize ettiren, endüstrisi olmayan, tarımı baltalanan ancak dünyadaki siyasi dengelerden birine yaslanarak ayakta durmaya çalışan, devletiyle milleti arasında güven yerine güvensizlik ihsas eden politikaların hakim olduğu, devletin milleti potansiyel düşman, milletinde devleti kutsallarıyla uğraşan "zalim bir düşman" olarak gördüğü bir durumda, Türkiye kendine gelmek zorundadır. Milletine sahip çıkamamış o güçlü imparatorlukları yutmuş Anadolu, böyle yaşamaya çalışan Türkiye'yi adeta yalamadan yutar... Yeni bir Kuvay-ı Milliye Ruhu'na ihtiyacımız varğ Bu ruh halinde; halkını potansiyel bir düşman olarak görmeyen, onun kutsallarıyla oynamayan, onlara saygı gösteren bir devlet anlayışı, milli ve birikimli bir teşkilatlanma (milli entelijansiya) var.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Milli Entelijansiya ve Yeniden Kuvay-ı Milliye


AB ile ABD arasında mevcut "Atlantik üatlağı" denilen sürtüşmenin önümüzdeki yıllarda çok ciddi çatışmalara kadar gidebileceğini öne süren Marmara üniversitesi üğretim Görevlisi Yrd. Doç. Dr. Durmuş Hocaoğlu: 
Bugün, ayaklarının üstüne durmak için IMF'ten, AB'den para dilenen, mahrem teknolojilerini (Tanklarını, F4-F5 uçaklarını) İsrail'de modernize ettiren, endüstrisi olmayan, tarımı baltalanan ancak dünyadaki siyasi dengelerden birine yaslanarak ayakta durmaya çalışan, devletiyle milleti arasında güven yerine güvensizlik ihsas eden politikaların hakim olduğu, devletin milleti potansiyel düşman, milletinde devleti kutsallarıyla uğraşan "zalim bir düşman" olarak gördüğü bir durumda, Türkiye kendine gelmek zorundadır. Milletine sahip çıkamamış o güçlü imparatorlukları yutmuş Anadolu, böyle yaşamaya çalışan Türkiye'yi adeta yalamadan yutar... 
Yeni bir Kuvay-ı Milliye Ruhu'na ihtiyacımız varğ Bu ruh halinde; halkını potansiyel bir düşman olarak görmeyen, onun kutsallarıyla oynamayan, onlara saygı gösteren bir devlet anlayışı, milli ve birikimli bir teşkilatlanma (milli entelijansiya) var. Gerçek milliyetçiliği kendisine şiar edinmiş, entelektüel hareketlere ihtiyacımız var. 
Unutmayalım bu üzerinde yaşadığımız toprakları da Kuvay-ı Milliye hareketiyle kurtardık.

Avrupa Birliği, muhtemelen, kısa bir zaman sonra"Avrupa Birleşik Devletleri"ne dönüşecek. 15 ülkenin katılımıyla nüfusu takriben "500-550 milyon"a çıkacak, milli gelir olarak "ABD ile atbaşı" olacak belki de onu geçecek, "7.5 milyon kilometrekare yüzölçümü" ve şimdiden temelleri atılan "22 milyon askere" sahip Avrupa Birliği Ordusu'na sahip bir Avrupa, koloniler yağmasında ABD ile 19. Yüzyılda kolonyolistler arasında dünyanın paylaşımı sırasında çıkan çatışmaya benzer bir çatışmaya girecektir. 
Avrupa Birliği'nin bu kapsamlı, elitist, jakoben siyaset projesi içersinde her gün eritilen bir Türkiye görmek istemiyorum. ABD'de bir Eyalet ne anlama geliyorsa Türkiye'de AB içersinde bağımlı ve güdümlü bir eyalet haline getirilecek. Ve Türk milleti de mevcut plan içersinde oluşturulmaya çalışan sözde "Avrupa Milleti" çatısı altında "alt kimlik" olarak yaşamak zorunda bırakılacaktır.. Türkiye, AB'ye üyelik belgesini imzaladığı an kendi eliyle bağımsızlığını da teslim etmiş olacaktır. 
Türkiye'yi bu hale düşürecek olanlar; Bu milleti Avrupa'nın alt kimliği olarak, "jandarması, lejyoneri, muhbiri, ajanı" olarak kullanmayı hedeflemektedir. Bu milletin evlatları Avrupa'nın paralı askerleri olarak savaşacaklar. Anzak askerleri gibi emperyalist çıkarlar uğruna masum milletlerin kanına girecek tetikçiler olacaklar. Ve bir zaman sonra kızgın kumun üstüne serpilmiş bir kova su gibi buharlaşacaklar. Bir tek örnek bile yeter; Kuzey'den gelen eski amca çocukları Hunlar, Avarlar, Bulgar Türkleri'nden geriye ne kaldı?.. 


üncelikli olarak, Siyaset felsefesinin konusu olan ve eski Yunan'dan bu yana sürekli tarif edilen "Devlet" kavramını tanımlayalım. Mantık silsilesi içersinde anlatmak istediğimiz meselenin iyice anlaşılması için bunun gerekli olduğunu düşünüyorum? İşin felsefesine girmeden yalnız Aristo'nun bahsettiği "ideal devlete" vurgu yaparak, olması gereken devleti açıklayabilir miyiz?..

- Aristo'nun bahsettiği "ideal devlet"e vurgu yapacak olursak bu çok mücerret bir kavram. üünkü onun bahsettiği devlet kusursuz bir devlet mekanizmasını işliyor. Tek kusuru vardır o kadar mükemmeldir ki, yeryüzünde gerçekleştirilmesi mümkün değildir. Ancak buna rağmen bazı temel pirensiplere riayet edilmesi şartıyla bu devletin gerçekleştirilebileceğini Pluton, "Devlet" isimli eserinde söylemektedir. Nedir onun kastettiği devlet, kısaca söyleyecek olursak, "devlet yönetiminin filozofların yönetiminde olmasını öngören bir düşüncedir". Bunun dışında ideal devlet tanımları da yapılmıştır. Ancak konuyu uzatmadan asıl söylenmesi gerekeni söylersek, "İdeal devlet mümkün olduğunca yönetim kusurlarından arındırılmış devlet manasına gelmektedir" diyebiliriz. Tabii bu bağlamda, akla şöyle bir soru gelebilir, acaba şu ana kadar böyle bir devlet modeli geliştirilebilmiş midir? Yaşanmış veya yaşanmakta olan bir örneği var mıdır? İdeal devlet imparatorluk mudur, monarşi veya oligarşik bir yapılanmamadır, yoksa ulus-devlet midir? Konferedasyon mudur?.. şeklinde onlarca soru sorularak cevap aranabilir. Hatta ideal devlet, bir kamu mutabakatı sonucunda oluşturulan ve devlet yönetiminin doğrudan doğruya topluma karşı sorumlu olduğu adına Enstüramantel Devlet denen, bütün plan proje, hukuk sisteminin devlet elitleri tarafından değil de "toplumun erki" tarafından belirlendiği devlet midir? Diye bir soru sorulacak olursa buna da çok kısaca şu cevabı verebiliriz ki, bu benim kişisel yorumumdur. İdeal devlet; vatandaşını mutlu eden, taşımış olduğu kimliğiyle, bayrağıyla onur duymasını sağlayan, rencide etmeyen, "emreden değil hizmet götüren" ve "meşruiyetini" vatandaşından alan" devlet yapısıdır. Bunun da en iyi örneği demokrasidir. Demokrasi tabiatıyla çok uzun bir tartışma konusudur. şu kadarını söyleyecek olursak demokrasi yönetimin "desos"ta yani "halkta" olması demektir. İyi bir devletin mutlaka sahip olması gereken en önemli prensiplerden birisi kanaatimce hem tarihe hem de istikbale karşı sorumluluğu olduğunu hisseden, tüm mekanizmalarıyla bu sorumluluk bilincini birincil derecede göz önünde bulunduran bir devlettir. Böyle bir devlet; "ülülerin diriler üzerinde hakkı bulunduğunu, bu ülkenin miras alındığını ve tarihi sürekliliğini devam ettirmek zorunda olduğunu, gelecek nesillere de devralınan devletten daha iyi bir devlet daha iyi bir vatan, daha müreffeh bir toplum bırakmak gibi bir sorumluluk içersinde olduğunu" bilir. 
üünkü tarih bir sürekliliktir. Devletler, her sabah kalktığımızda yeniden kurulmaz. Her devlet mutlaka tarihi bir derinliğe oturur.

----------


## atoybil

MİLLETİN BEKASI 
DEVLETİN BEKASIYLA MüMKüNDüR



- şimdi meseleyi "millet" mefhumuna getireceğim. Ve burada, "millet mi devleti, yoksa devlet mi milleti oluşturur?" diye bir soru soracağım. üeşitli etnik kimliklerin, kuru kalabalıkların, grupların ayrı ayrı oluşturulmaya çalışıldığı bugünler de bu kavramları tekrar yerli yerine vasıflarıyla birlikte oturtmamız gerekiyorğ


- Efendim, tarihi hiyerarşi içersinde adeta "tavuk mu yumurtadan, yoksa yumurta mı tavuktan" çıkmıştır muhabbetine benzer "devlet mi yoksa millet mi daha önceliklidir" şeklinde ciddi tartışmalar yaşanmıştır. şurası muhakkak ki; devlet adını taşısın taşımasın, devlete benzer devletin fonksiyonlarını ifa eden organize olmuş siyasi kurumlar, insanlığın en eski dönemlerinden beri vardır. üünkü siyaset iki kişinin bir araya geldiği anda oluşan bir olgudur. Tarih boyunca devlet yönetiminin devlet organizasyonu şeklinde örgütlenmesinin, toplumun teşekkül etmesiyle aşağı yukarı eş zamanlı olduğunu düşünebiliriz. Ancak devlet şeklindeki siyasi örgütlenmelerin bariz bir şekilde ortaya çıkışı toplumların teşekkülünden sonra karşımıza çıkmaktadır. Ancak," milletin içtimai varoluşu için mutlaka devlet şarttır". Millet, halktan, ahaliden, veya yığınlardan farklı olarak çok daha örgütlü, organize, tebasını kapsayıcı bir kimlik altında toplayabilen içtima bir organizasyondur. Millet kavramı, halk kavramının üstünde olan bir kavramdır. Tarihi bir derinliği vardır. Bu tarihler içerisinde "milletin devlet tarafından inşa edilen bir sosyal varlık" olduğunu görüyoruz. Yani devleti olmayanların millet haline gelmesi mümkün değil. Millet tarih içersinde devlet tarafından inşa edilirğ 


-Peki, "devlet"in yapısını, şeklini, ufkunu millet mi çizer; yoksa "millet"in yapılanmasını, reflekslerini bir plan altında devlete hakim olan değişken iktidarlar mı? Yani kim kime nasıl şekil verir?..


-Tek taraflı bir etkileşimden ziyade, karşılıklı fonksiyonel bir iletişim olduğunu gözlemliyorum. Toplum devleti meydana getirir fakat, zaman içersinde o toplum millete dönüşür. Mesela biz Türklerin millet haline gelişinin en önemli sebebi devletimizin oluşudur. Bizim dışımızda diğer devletler için de bu geçerlidir. Zira, üin devleti olmasaydı üin milleti olmayacaktı. üin halkları olabilir, üince konuşan insanlar olabilir, ama bunlara üin milleti diyemeyiz. Aynı şey Türkler ve bir başka milletler içinde geçerlidir. Biraz evvel milletlerin oluşma sürecinde devletin çok belirgin bir rolü olduğunu söylemiştik. Ayrıca, devletini kaybeden toplumların ileriki zamanlarda bu kaybettiği devleti yeniden tesis edemedikleri takdirde tarihten silindiklerini binlerce örnekten biliyoruz. Mesela eski Mısırlılar çok yüksek bir medeniyet kurmuş, çok uzun ömürlü bir devlet olmuşlardı.Ancak, Mısır devletinin ortadan kalkışından sonra bir daha bağımsız bir devlet olarak toparlanamadıkları için Mısır halkı çok radikal bir değişime uğrayarak soyunu, dilini dahi kaybetti. Zamanla Arapça konuşmaya başlamışlar ve Araplaşmışlardır. Bütün bunları göz önüne aldığımızda devlet ve millet mi daha ehemmiyetli şeklindeki bir soruya kesin bir cevap verilemez. Her ikisini de ayrılmaz bir bütün olarak sosyal bir bütünlük içersinde değerlendirmek gerekir. 


-Anladığım kadarıyla "Devlet" ve "Millet" kavramları içeriğiyle birlikte "Su"yu oluşturan elementler gibi. Hidrojeni ayrıştırdığınızda Oksijen, Oksijeni ayrıştırdığınızda Hidrojen ortada kalıyor ve su gibi bir "hayatiyet maddesi" ortadan kalkıyorğ Peki bu ayrılmaz bütünlük içersinde "Vatan"ın yeri neresidir?


-Vatan, milletin ve devletin oluşmasında fiziki bir şarttır. üünkü insanlar balıklar gibi sularda yaşamıyorlar. Vatan, dünyadaki kara parçalarında biri olup, belirli bir hududu, bu hudutlar içersinde devlet müeyyidelerinin uygulandığı, içersinde milletin yaşantısını idame ettirdiği birçok açıdan kutsiyeti olan toprak parçadır. Ama eğer ehemmiyetler hiyerarşisi bakımından devlet ve millet kavramlarının yanında yeri nedir derseniz; benim felsefeme göre devletin önemi vatana göre daha ehemmiyetlidir. Devletin önemi ise millete yapışıktır. Devlet kesinlikle vatana göre daha önceliklidir. 


DEVLETSİZ BİR MİLLET 
TARİHİN MEZARLIĞINDA GüMüDüR



- Efendim bu hayati kavramları bir yere düğümlememiz gerekiyor çünkü ortak aklımızda ki (millet şuuru) yerine sarsılmaz bir mantıkla otursun. O amaçla biraz karmaşık gözükse de sormak istiyorum; "Devletsiz bir millet, Vatansız bir devlet, hem vatansız hem de devletsiz bir millet olabilir mi?..


- Devletsiz bir millet olabilir, ama bu tarihi süreç arz eden bir durum değildir. Evet, Var olan bir devletin çeşitli sebeplerden ortadan kalkmasıyla tebaası olan millet bir anda ortadan kalkmaz. Eskisi kadar olmasa da bir müddet aidiyet duygusu içersinde varlığını devam ettirebilir ancak üstünü bin kere çizerek söylüyorum "Devletsiz bir millet tarih içersinde yaşayamaz". Devletsiz kalan bir millet eğer devletini yeniden tesis edemezse tarihi süreç içersinde silinir. Milletsiz bir devlet zaten düşünülemez. üünkü devlet dediğimiz şey sosyolojik olarak insanlardan ve insani ilişkilerden teşekküldür. Haliyle bu varlık ortadan kalkacak olursa tabiatıyla devlet de ortadan kalkacaktır. Ancak, tek bir milleti olmayan devletler vardır. Mesela imparatorluklar, mültinasyonel dediğimiz çok milletli bir siyasi yapı taşırlar, bu siyasi yapıda bir imparatorluğun bünyesinde muhtelif milleler yaşayabilir ve bunların birkaç tanesinin ortadan kalkmasıyla o devlet ortadan kalkmaz. Ama onlarının bütünün ortadan kalkması gibi bir durum söz konusu olduğunda devlette kendiliğinden yok olacaktır. üünkü devlet boş arazide kendiliğinden biten tek başına ağaç değildir. 


KüRESELLEşME MİLLETİN ELİNDEN 
VATANINI ALMA OYUNU


Buradan "vatansızlık" meselesiyle alaka kurmak için küreselleşme konusuna geçecek olursak, Küreselleşmenin bir kaç veçhesi var ki, bunlardan biri, milli devletleri ciddi manada tehdit ediyor. üünkü küreselleşme "sınırsız bir dünya" ve "bir "tek dünya" devleti tasarımına kadar götürülebiliyor. Malezya Başbakanı Mahatır Muhammed'in bir konuşmasında söylemiş olduğu çok dikkat çekici bir cümle vardır. Diyor ki, "Küreselleşme, sınırsız bir dünya bize vaat ediyor, aslında bu üstü kapalı çok ciddi bir tehlike. Eğer, benim vatanımın sınırları olmayacaksa haliyle bu benim ülkemde olmayacak demektir". Hasılı kelam küreselleşmenin böyle tehditten öte yıkıcı bir durumu var. Ayrıca küreselleşmenin ne derece tehditkar olduğunu ifade etmek amacıyla kullanılan birkaç kavram daha var. Bunlardan birisi "Saldırgan küreselleşme, yırtıcı, agresif küreselleşme" türüdür ki, bugün küreselleşmenin bu safhası tatbik ediliyor. Bugün bu tür küreselleşmenin başını, liberal-kapitalist bir düzenle hareket eden endüstrileşmiş ülkeler tatbik ediyor. Bu kolonyalist birkaç ülke, dünyada siyasi ve ekonomik oyunlarla geri bıraktıkları ülkelerin maddi ve manevi zenginlikleri yağmalıyorlar. Onları kültürel olarak deforme ederken, ciddi manada ortadan kaldıracak kadar ileri gitmektedirler. Sırf bu sebeple dahi olsa, her milli kimlik taşıyan hareketin, bu küreselleşmenin önünde durması milli bir görevdir diye düşünüyorum.

----------


## atoybil

"ATLANTİK ATLAĞI" GLOBAL YAĞMACILARI 
BİRBİRİNE DüşüRECEK



-Yeri gelmişken bu konuda söylenen "laf oyunlarına" değineyim, Deniyor ki, "Milli devletler, milli kültürler ortadan kalkacak. Dünya, "tek dünya" hakimiyetine girecek ve milli bayraklar da dahil olmak üzere "milli kimlikler" birer "folklorik" malzeme haline gelecek ".


- Küreselleşmenin en uç noktalardaki hedefi tahakkuk edebilir mi?.. Bunu ben iki alem gözüyle de mümkün görmüyorum. Her halükarda Cenabı Hak'kın bütün küre-i arzı bir tek kişinin veya gücün eline vereceğine sanmıyorum. Bu, yaratılış kanunları dediğimiz "fıtrat kanunları'na uygun değil. Ayrıca, fizik alemde de mümkün değil. Zaten, "Küreselleşme son gelişmeler incelendiğinde, tek merkezden idare edilmekten de çıkıyor ve farklı küreselleşme merkezleri doğuyor". Bu küreselleşme merkezleri çok dikkatli bakabilen araştırmacılar tarafından fark edilebiliyor. Bu durum ileride çatışma alanlarına dönüşecektir. Bu çatışma alanlarıyla ilgili olarak en ciddi analizlerden birisi Hugninton'un "medeniyetler arası çatışma" nazariyesidir. İkincisi de yeni yeni ortaya çıkmaya başlayan ve adına "Atlantik üatlağı" kavramı adı altında yaşanan gelişmelerdir. Bu kavramla kastedilen ise şu: "Biliyorsunuz İkinci Dünya Harbi'nden sonra Avrupa bir güç birliğine giderek Avrupa Birliği'ni oluşturdu. Bu birlik ile ABD, Rus tehdidi karşısında birlikteliğe gitti ve adına "Atlantik İşbirliği" denen bir kuvvetler birliği gerçekleştirildi. Ancak, Rus tehdidinin ortadan kalmasıyla haliyle soğuk savaş dönemi de nispeten sona erdi. Adına Atlantik İşbirliği denen bu kuvvetler birliği de ortak çıkarların ortadan kalkmasıyla yavaş yavaş içlerine attıkları bazı sorunları dillendirmeye başladılar. Böylelikle buzdolabından çıkarılıp masaya konulan bu ihtilaflar gün geçtikçe ABD ile Avrupa ülkeleri arasında şu anda kontrollü ama zamanla kontrolsüz olabilecek sürtüşmelerin doğmasına sebep oldu ki bugün bu duruma "Atlantik üatlağı" adı veriliyor.. 


VE "BATININ SONU"



"ATLANTİK üATLAĞI" terimi, Jeoloji ilminden alınan bir terimdir. Bu konunun ciddi manada üzerine giden yayınlar da var. Bunlardan biri Kupçak'ın makalesi. Kupçak, "BATININ SONU" başlıklı bu makalesinde özellikle şöyle diyor: "Hugninton ve benzeri düşünenler; Batı ve dışındakiler arasında bir "medeniyetler çatışması" öngörmekteyken, bizler ise bu çatışmanın Batı ve dışındakiler arasında değil de Batı ve içersindekiler arasında olacağını düşünüyoruz" diyor.


şahsi fikrimi söyleyecek olursam; hakikaten bu durum böyle olacağı gibi bana göre işin içersine bir de ABD' girecek. Batı ve batılı devleler hatta halklar kendi aralarında birbirleriyle hesaplaşacakları gibi işin içersine ABD'de girecek ve hepsi bir arada yeni bir çatışma dönemini, hesaplaşma dönemini başlatacaklar. Netice de bugünkü saldırgan küreselleşmenin getirmiş olduğu özel bir durum var; bu durum da: "Dünyanın Yağmalanması". İlk defa 1960'larda gündeme gelen ve sonradan da popüler bir kavram olarak kullanılan "Global köy" içersinde gizlediği asıl anlamına rücu ederek "Global Yağma"ya dönüşmüştür. şimdi dünyada global bir yağma varğBiliyorsunuz, fakir dediğimiz endüstriyelleşememiş ülkelerin büyük yeraltı ve yerüstü zenginlikleri var. Ormanlarından tutun da doğal kaynaklarına, petrollerine, Uranyum, Bor madenlerine kadar adı duyulmuş veya duyurulmamış binlerce zenginlik Avrupa ülkeleri ve ABD tarafından 18. Yüzyıldan bu yana hayvanlarda dahi olmayan bir hırsla yağmalanıyor . İşte bu global yağma hırsı, " 19. Yüzyılda kolonyolistler arasında dünyanın kolinize edilmesi, paylaşımı sırasında çıkan çatışmaya benzer yeni bir çatışma ortamı doğuracaktır". 


AB'DEN "AVRUPA BİRLEşİK DEVLETLERİ"NE


Avrupa Birliği, İkinci Dünya Harbi'nden sonra darmadağın olan Avrupa'nın prestijini korumak, toparlanması için kurulmuştur. Siyasi bir düzenlemesi, tarihi bir felsefesi vardır. Bu projeyi önemli ölçüde gerçekleştirdiler. Muhtemelen, kısa bir zaman sonra da adı "Avrupa Birleşik Devletleri" olarak ilan edilecektir. 15 ülkenin katılımıyla nüfusu takriben "500-550 milyon"a çıkacak, milli gelir olarak "ABD ile atbaşı" olacak belki de onu geçecek, "7.5 milyon kilometrekare yüzölçümü" ve şimdiden temelleri atılan "22 milyon askere" sahip Avrupa Birliği Ordusu'na sahip bir Avrupa Birliği, koloniler yağmasında ABD ile çatışmaya girecektir. 


- Az evvel bir "düşünceye" binaen, "Devlet, Millet, Vatan" kavramlarını irdelemenizi istemiştim. Bugün, Avrupa Birliği kapısında bekletilen bir Türkiye var ve "AB dayatmaları" ülkemizde vatan, millet ve devlet kavramlarını sorgulatır hale getirdi. şimdi de, kendi içinde ve ABD ile çatışmaya girecek bir AB'den bahsediyorsunuz. Yani Türkiye, şimdilik bir güçmüş gibi görünün ama bir kaç yıl sonra birbirine düşecek bir AB'ye mi sürükleniyor. Yani "mandacılar" içinde çok hevesli bir durum ortada yok demeye getiriyorumğ


- Bir kere şunu iyi belirlemek lazım.. Türkiye'nin AB'den ne umduğu ne? Belirsiz!.. Evet belirsizğ Türkiye'nin politikasına yön veren insanların "derin bir cehalet", hatta "hıyanet" içersinde olduklarını söyleyebilirim. Bunu açıklıkla söyleyebilirim(!) Dış mihraklı ve "örtülü gövdeye" göre yön çizen Medya organları vasıtasıyla Türkiye politikaları belirleniyor. Türkiye ne umuyor Avrupa Birliği'nden?.. Eğer umduğu bir şey varsa, Türkiye siyasetine yön veren insanların yazılarından, beyanatlarından, dış ve iç ilişkilerinden bunu anlamamız, görmemiz lazım. Hayır!.. Niye hayır, Türkiye'nin en cahil insanları siyaset haremine dolmuş da ondan. Adeta küçük çocukların "lelepop" sevdası gibi "Avrupa Birliği'ne girersek bize para gelecek, Türkiye'de refah toplumu olacak" şeklinde kalıbı çıkarılmış cümlelerin dışında ortada bir şey yok. Tabii Avrupalılar aptal, çalışıp Türklere yedirecekler (!) Bu cehaletten de adi bir görüş.. Halbuki bu zatı namuhteremler, şöyle bir tarihe dönüp bakabilseler -nerede o entelektüel bakış- Avrupalıların hiç bir zaman almadan vermediklerini göreceklerdir. Avrupa kolonyolisttir, sömürücüdür.. Avrupa Türkiye'ye 10 milyar dolar verirse mutlaka karşılığında 100 milyar dolar alır. Türkiye'nin Avrupa Birliği'ne girişi tam manasıyla bir intihar girişimidir.

----------


## atoybil

ALT KİMLİK OLMAK 
"UşAK ZİHNİYETLİLER"E YAKIşIR

Lütfen kimse beni kibir ve enaniyet içersinde biri olarak görmesin, buna hakları yokğ şahsım, yıllardır Avrupa Birliği'ni inceleyen bu konuda incelenmeye layık eser bırakmamaya çalışan biri olarak, bırakın akademisyenliği en azından bu canım vatanın bir vatandaşı olarak sorumluluğumu yerine getireceğim ve düşüncelerimi ifade edeceğim. Avrupa Birliği'nin içersine giren her devlet bağımsızlık kimliğini, hürriyet ve istiklalini zaman içersinde yitirecektir. Türkiye içinde aynı son kaçınılmazdır. Bu kapsamlı, elitist, jakoben siyaset projesi içersinde her gün eritilen bir Türkiye görmek istemiyorum. ABD'de bir Eyalet ne anlama geliyorsa Türkiye'de AB içersinde bağımlı ve güdümlü bir eyalet haline getirilecek. Ve Türk milleti de mevcut plan içersinde oluşturulmaya çalışan sözde "Avrupa Milleti" içersinde bir alt kimlik olarak yaşamak zorunda bırakılacaktır.. Türkiye, AB'ye üyelik belgesini imzaladığı an kendi eliyle bağımsızlığını da teslim etmiş olacaktır. 

- Bakın efendim, az evvel bir mantık silsilesi içersinde meseleleri tam "anlayabilmek" ve 'anlatabilmek" amacıyla devletini kaybeden milletlerin zaman içersinde yok olmasından bahsetmiştik. Devletsiz bir milletin tarihten silindiğini söylemiştiniz. şu anda da, AB içersinde "alt kimlik" olarak yaşatılacak Türk milletinin düşünülen müstakbel akıbetinden bahsediyoruzğ

- Bu konu o kadar derin kiğ şimdi, AB'ye girmiş bir Türkiye dediğimiz de: "Tarihin en derinliklerinde başlayan Selçuklular'la dallanan, Osmanlılar'la zirvelere ulaşan, binlerce yıl Türklüğün ve İslamlığın bir tek vücutta temsilcisi ve taşıyıcısı olmuş bugünde Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti'yle Edirne ve Ardahan'a sıkışan bir devin yüzüstü yere kapanmasından bahsediyoruz demektir ama bu geleneğin devamı olarak Türklüğün ve İslamlığın yücelten ve onları kolonyollere karşı müdafaa eden Türk devletinin ve Türklerin tarihin sonuna gelmelerinden bahsediyoruz. Ve bu coğrafyalarda bir daha dirilmemek üzere uyuşmaya ve akabinde uykuya geçmesi demektir". Yapılmak istenen açıkça budur. 

TüRKİYE YA "BüYüK TüRKİYE" OLACAK 
YA DA YOK OLACAK

- Peki, aydın-ulema dediğimiz, "fizik ve metafizik alemin" derinliklerini kavramış ataların tabiriyle "hikmet" verilmiş, meseleleri bir arşın önceden hisseden ve analiz eden insanların yönetimde olduğu 21. Asır Türkiye'si neler yapabilir?..

- şimdi şöyle söyleyeyim, Türklerin yeniden büyük bir millet olarak "var olma ile yok olma çizgisinin" tam ortasında olduğunu düşünüyorum. Türkiye şu anda Ergenekon'dan çıktığından bu yana tarih içersinde karşılaşmış olduğu en güçlü krizle karşı karşıyadır. Ne Moğol istilası, ne haçlı seferleri ve ne de birinci dünya harbinin sonunda işgal edilmiş Anadolu bu kadar feci bir durumdaydı. Bugün bu canım ülke, 1919'un şartlarından daha ağır şartlar altında, üstüne üstlük duyarsızlıklar içersinde bir mücadele veriyor. Neden böyle ağır konuşuyorum. Bana bazıları şöyle diyor, Hocam bunlar komplo teorileri değil mi? Ben onlara şunu diyorum, sizin keyif içersinde meselelerin farkına varmadan yaşadığınız anlarda biz bu komplolarla karşı karşıya kalıyoruz.. Ayrıca kapınızın önüne gelen felaketi görüp, anlamamak ve korkmamak aptallıktır. Yerinde korku iyidir. "Basiretsiz hayvanlar korkmaz, basiretli insanlar korkar. Korkmalıyız sevdiklerimizi kaybetmekten korkmalıyız, vatanımızı kaybetmekten korkmalıyız. Ayıplı durumlara düşmekten, binlerce yıl dalgalandırdığımız şehit kanlarının boyadığı bayrağımızın folklorik bir flama yapılmasından korkmalıyız". Ancak, bu korkular insanı tedbire ve uyanık kalmaya mecbur eder. 
Tabi ki korkacağım, Türkiye Avrupa Birliği'ne yamandığı an milli bütünlüğünü kaybetme sürecine girdi demektir. Hele Türkiye'yi bu mecraya sürükleyenlerin vaziyeti vahametini idrak edemediklerini görünce endişelerim bin kat daha artıyor. Hatta askerlerin bir kısmı dahi olayın vahametini yeterince algılamış değiller. üekilmeye çalışıldığımız cendere, tarihi, kültürel, siyasi fikirlerle hazırlanmış bir Avrupa Birliği projesi! Bu siyasi projeye girmiş Türkiye, eninde sonunda yok edilecektir. 


- Peki girmediği takdirde ne olabilir?..


- Peki girmediği takdirde ne olacak? Bunda da gerçekçi tahlillerimiz var bizim. Pembe bir Türkiye vaat etmiyoruz kimseye. Her türlü tahliller gerçekçi olmak zorundadır. AB'ye girmediği takdirde Türkiye şu olacaktır: "ABD'nin karşısında bir numaralı güç olan, 550 milyon nüfusa, binlerce dolar milli gelire ulaşmış, 22 milyon tam donanımlı askeri bulunan bir Avrupa Birleşik Devletleri'nin hedefi olacaktır". Yani Türkiye Avrupa Birliği'ne girse de girmese de AB'nin en büyük hasmı olacaktır. Bu da bizim çok derin düşünmemizi gerektiriyor. 
Bir de şu durum var ortadağ Neden Türkiye'nin mücadelesi bugün 1919'un şartlarından daha ağır?.. Evet 1918 Kasım'ında Mondros mütarekesi imzalanmış, 4 yıl süren bir cihan harbinin sonunda binlerce vatan evladı şehit ve gazi olmuş, devlet işgal edilmiştiğ şimdi hudutlarımız belli, kurumlarımız çalışıyor, o günlerle kıyaslanabilir mi? Diyorlar. Ben diyorum ki; "Söylediklerinizin hepsi doğru ancak o zaman kaba bir düşman ve o düşmanın karşısında çelik gibi bir milli irade vardı". şimdi düşman kana karışmış derecede kurum ve kuruluşlara nüfuz etmiş ve karşısında direnen milli bir irade de bulmadan hareket ediyor. O zaman milli bir matbuat vardı, şimdi dış mihrakların yerli işbirlikçisi, partilerin, şirketlerin, günlük çıkarların hesabıyla hareket eden matbuatlar var. Bugün Amerikan çıkarlarının savaşı olacak Irak savaşının borazanlığını yapmak amacıyla satın alınan mahfiller, gün geliyor cepleri Batı tarafından doldurulduğunda AB'yi Cennet olarak tarif etmeye başlıyorlar. Milliyetçilik, millet, devlet, vatan da neymiş diyerek bayraklarla alay ediyorlar. 


BAYRAKLA ALAY EDENLER 
FLAMALARLA KUNDAKLANIYORLAR

-Ama uluslararası kan emici teröstlerin flamalarını en mahrem yerlerine diktiriyorlarğ

-Tabii, onların zehirlerini topluma akıtıyorlar. Ve toplumu istenilen yere kanalize ediyorlar. şu anda toplumun bilinci kilitlenmiş durumda. İşte tehlikenin büyüğü burada. 1919 yılında Kuvay-ı Milliye Ruhu Türkiye'nin her yanını sarmıştı. 1919'un kahramanları şu anda alay mevzuu ediliyor. Benim korkum şu, birkaç gün önce komplolar sonucu Kıbrıs'ta yaşanan alçakça mitinglerin yakında Türkiye'de tertipleneceği. Ve olacaktır da bu. Hasılı şunu söylüyorum Türkiye, keşke 1919'da olduğu gibi kaba bir düşman saldırısına maruz kalsaydı, kaba düşman itici bir düşmandırğ 


- En azından hedefini belli eder, merttirğ

- Mert veya değil kabağ şok bir tesir yapar. Ve kendimize geliriz. şu anda Türkiye, namusunu satarak yaşamaya çalışan müptezel insanlara benziyor. Türkiye neyi sattığının farkında değil. Acilen, fedakar ve şuurlu insanların örgütleyeceği yeni bir Kuvay-ı Milliye Ruhu'nu tüm Türkiye'de dirilmemiz lazım. Zira, Anadolu coğrafyası çok tehlikeli bir coğrafyadır, asla zayıflık kabul etmez. Bu coğrafyada zayıf, dirayetsiz bir devletin ayakta kalmasına asla izin yoktur. Bakın, Fransa bin 500 yıldan beri aynı Fransa'dır, İngiltere aynı İngiltere'dir. Ama Anadolu coğrafyasına şöyle bir bakın sadece milattan bu yana eski Frigler'i, Hititler'i, İyonlar'ı bu topraklardan gelip geçen İskenderleri düşünün, 4 Cihan İmpatorluğu'nu, Büyük Roma, Doğu Roma, Selçuklu ve Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nu düşünün, bunlar sadece bakışlarıyla bile dünyayı sarsarken ne kaldı geriye? Bugün, ayaklarının üstüne durmak için IMF'ten, AB'den para dilenen, mahrem teknolojilerini (Tanklarını, F4-F5 uçaklarını) İsrail'de modernize ettiren, endüstrisi olmayan, tarımı baltalanan ancak dünyadaki siyasi dengelerden bir yere yaslanarak ayakta durmaya çalışan, devletiyle milleti arasında güven yerine güvensizlik ihsas eden politikaların hakim olduğu, Devletin milleti potansiyel düşman, milletinde devleti kutsallarıyla uğraşan zalim bir düşman olarak gördüğü bir durumda, Türkiye batağa saplanmış bir vaziyettedir. Bu derece güçlü imparatorlukları yutmuş Anadolu, böyle yaşamaya çalışan Türkiye'yi adeta yalamadan yutar. Türkiye'nin yutulması demek Ortaasya'nın, bin yıldır müdafaa edip, bayraktarlığını yaptığı Müslüman aleminin de yutulması demektir. 
Türkiye'yi bu hale düşürecek olanlar bu milleti Avrupa'nın alt kimliği olarak, "jandarması, lejyoneri, muhbiri, ajanı" olarak kullanmayı hedeflemektedir. Bu milletin evlatları Avrupa'nın paralı askerleri olarak savaşacaklar. Anzak askerleri gibi emperyalist çıkarlar uğruna masum milletlerin kanına girecek tetikçiler olacaktır. Ve bir zaman sonra kızgın kumun üstüne serpilmiş bir kova su gibi buharlaşacaktır. Bir tek örnek bile yeter; Kuzey'den gelen eski amca çocukları Hunlar, Avarlar, Bulgar Türkleri'nden geriye ne kaldı?.. 


TOPYEKUN KUVAY-I MİLLİYE RUHU

- Hakeza, İsrail'deki "Eşkenazi" denilen Yahudilerin, kim bir zamanlar Hazar Türkü olduklarını iddia edebilir ki?! Aslından kesilen süt gibi dünyanın başına zehir oldular.


- Evet, aynı akıbete uğrarlar. Avrupa Birliği'nin bir kuşak sonrasını düşünün. O yüzden yeniden çok şuurlu bir Kuvay-ı Milliye Ruhu'na, halkını potansiyel bir düşman olarak görmeyen onun kutsallarıyla oynamayan, onlara saygı gösteren bir devlet anlayışıyla, milli birikimli, çok birikimli çok kapasiteli omurgalı bir teşkilatlanmaya milli entelijansiyaya ihtiyacımız var. Beş paralık parti jargonlarıyla değil gerçek milliyetçiliği kendisine şiar edinmiş entelektüel hareketlere ihtiyacımız var. Unutmayalım bu üzerinde yaşadığımız toprakları da Kuvay-ı Milliye hareketiyle kurtardık. Türkiye, bu durumdan daha fazla küçülemez ve milletin meclisinde kanla yazılmış olan "Hakimiyet kayıtsız şartsız milletindir" sözünü tatbik etmesi gerekenlerin, bunu yapmadıkları takdirde kendi meşruiyetlerini kendi elleriyle yok edeceklerini bir Türk aydını olarak ifade etmek isterim.. 

Kaynak: http://www.netpano.com/newsdetail.asp?NewsID=279

----------

